# ammonia burns



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

first off how can you tell if they have ammonia burns and next how do you treat them so it is like nothing ever happened to them. thanks. sorry for all the questions. this is the first time i ever had any problems with my p's.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I hear you can use "Dropsy" medication for that.

Syms:
Ammonia accumulations cause stress and reddening of the skin and disability of the gills by its direct caustic effect on the tissue surface. Fish suffering in water with high ammonia accumulations will isolate themselves, lie on the bottom, clamp their fins, secrete excess slime, and are much more susceptible to parasites and bacterial infection. Ammonia is a big problem in new systems because the bacteria that would naturally dissolve ammonia are not established.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Ammonia burns are mainly caused from shipping fish and them sitting in there own waste products for a long time. If you got fish in tank and they have been there for awhile i wouldnt think you would have to worry about it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well my ammonia is .25 and my piranha bellys are red. is that a sign of ammonia burns. or could it be that because they are red bellys. but they are only .5 inch and the gravel is red. thanks any other things


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

holly sh*t dude .25......do a water change ASAP to get it dow to al LEAST .05ppm...even that is too high...might even have to do them daily...Melafix works well on amonia burns as dose lots of water changes......also don't forget that when the amonia lvls go down the NITRAITE lvls will rise...and they are just as deadly to your fish...particulary youn ones.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> holly sh*t dude .25......do a water change ASAP to get it dow to al LEAST .05ppm...even that is too high...might even have to do them daily...Melafix works well on amonia burns as dose lots of water changes......also don't forget that when the amonia lvls go down the NITRAITE lvls will rise...and they are just as deadly to your fish...particulary youn ones.


 I dissagre, first off .25 is not life thretening, and nitrates are not as harmfull as ammonia.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well it says on my test kit that were my ammonia is it is only causing stress. i am going to take out all the fish except my p's to help lower the ammonia. and i took out all the food and i am going to take out the fish the got sucked into the filter.thanks


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

do a water change, that will improve the condition of the water and cause the piranhas' behavior to improve.


----------

